

Heroku's down. Anyone else experiencing problems? - kirillzubovsky


======
ericHosick
I've been moving over to EC2 and use S3 and Route 54. I am starting to wonder
if Amazon, which I think Heroku also uses, is reliable. It isn't just with the
system as a whole too (like the outage they are having now).

I've had 3 servers out of 22, in around 1 month, degrade. I've only had the
servers for a few months. That is like 6% degradation a month on servers.
Every server has redundancy, but still...

Is EC2 worth the risk?

------
dougws
There seems to be a really widespread EC2 outage. My company's site is down
and we're in multiple availability zones. Foursquare is down as well.

------
rje
From the AWS service health page at: <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

7:39 PM PDT We are investigating connectivity issues for EC2 in the US-EAST-1
region.

7:50 PM PDT We can verify connectivity issues between instances in the US-
EAST-1 region and the Internet.

------
jtagen
AWS definitely down, at least for US-east-1a US-east-1d. Several servers
unresponsive.

Support tickets submitted, but their dashboard still shows clean.

------
nuclearsandwich
Network Issues

Issue: We are currently investigating network issues with our upstream
provider.

Aug 09, 2011 – 2:37 UTC – less than a minute ago

------
dublinclontarf
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/heroku.com>

------
calciphus
I've got a dozen or so projects hosted on Heroku. They're all up.

Work has at least 100. No Pingdom alarms in my inbox yet.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Right, unless of course Pingdom uses AWS ...

------
rglover
Hm, running a staging server for our app on Heroku and it seems to be up and
running. Maybe just a temporary outage?

------
sim0n
Amazon AWS/EC2 seems to be having issues.

------
kirillzubovsky
Life 2.0 - Amazon goes down, half of your assets are unavailable. Hello
SkyNet!

------
samstave
I think its AWS I get the following for reddit as well:

An error occurred while processing your request. Reference
#97.8fa41160.1312856795.489b05e0

EDIT: My daughter just alerted me to netflix streaming being down as well.
Asking if I can fix Netflix's internet, she is 6.

This started (with reddit) 10 to 15 minutes ago - Netflix, about 3 minutes...

~~~
ajaimk
Netflix probably failed out later since the video was buffered onto your
computer. The failure was probably at about the same time.

------
3KWA
dotCloud is struggling as well ... Amazon US-EAST-1 out :P

------
rawsyntax
heroku is working fine for me now, got 2 projects hosted on it

------
ZephyrP
Fucking AWS.

------
mrharrison
Yep its down

